

CMOs Increasingly Optimistic About Economy, Consumer Spending - jyellin
http://blogs.bnet.com/mba/?p=1143&tag=homeCar

======
jyellin
"They report plans to increase spending on social media efforts by more than
300 percent in the next five years, increasing their marketing budget
allocations for social media from 3.5 percent to 13.7 percent." This is what I
call incredible opportunity to have a profound impact in the world as long as
all of us (entrepreneurs) deliver the services that will provide results. All
that I can say is "what recession?" This is an exciting time to innovate!

